# Out West Camping Vacation



## Rrc&kyc (Jan 30, 2012)

It's almost time. On the 29th of July we will be headed to yellowstone from Cincinnati and everything in between. I have a month off work as far as time goes. This will be our first long trip with our new 210rs. I will not be driving more than 400 miles at a time, mostly less than that. Take our time and enjoy the sites. It's going to be GREAT!!!!!

Cincinnati to St. Louis to Oaklahoma City Via Route 66 to Colorado Springs to Denver to Jackson Wy (Tetons) to Yellowstone to Cody wy to Black Hills Mt. Rushmoore home. Any Must sees I would appreciate the help. Thanks and GOD bless.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Sounds like a great vacation! I hope to do something similar to that, in a few years. Enjoy!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Sounds like fun. Hope you have a good time. If you have the opportunity keep driving towards the sunset. You really aren't West until you can see the Pacific.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

thefulminator said:


> .................You really aren't West until you can see the Pacific.


X2


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

Sounds real good! Might want to consider Devil's Tower National Monument as you will be in the Black hills anyway! Of course there are many attractions both natural and man made in both of Black Hills and Yellowstone! How about the Beartooth Highway(10,947ft.) from Yellowstone to Red Lodge Montana?? Might not be a good idea pulling the Outback?

I found the Grand Tetons to be both powerfull and Inspirational!! It was the year of my divorce and I had borrowed my buddy's tent and took a solitary trip to clear my mind of the sad goings on that had transpired. I sat in my campsite one afternoon and just looked, at those closer than life, towering mountians. I found a inner peace and purpose just being there! It seemed like God was telling me that there are bigger things in life and that I will be OK now! I cannot explain how much that helped me! Our Canadian Rockies are Big and very beautiful , but somehow this was different. Would like to do that again if we return with the Outback , but this was a "tents only" campground which seemed to be right at the base of the mountians.

I have not traveled south of the Grand Tetons, but I am sure you will see many wonderful sites in your beautiful country! M.V.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

The Beartooth Pass is doable...I did it last summer.

Red Lodge, Billings, Site of Custer's Last Stand, and Miles City are interesting Montana towns. Which then leads you into Medora, North Dakota - a hoot. Then go south from there into the Black Hills, east to the Badlands, Wall Drug, the auto museum in Murdo and the Corn Palace in Mitchell, all in South Dakota.

Good luck! It's a fun trip.


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

I double the recommendations for cornpalace ,badlands and walldrug store. Also in Yellowstone take a hike out to the less visited mud pots and hot pools they are gorgeous.


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

On your Denver to Jackson leg... If you take I25 north out of Denver to Casper, WY and then 20/26 west to Jackson, you will go thru the great little Cowboy town of Dubois, WY. Absolutely beautiful little town in the mountains. Some of the nicest people you will ever meet, a great scenic overlook that will take your breath away, and best of all... Friday Night Rodeos every Friday night at 8pm all summer long. Lots of places to stay including a nice clean KOA in town on the Wind River if you want to spend the night and start out fresh for Jackson and the Tetons the next morning. Very highly recommended.

http://www.duboiswyoming.org/


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

I loved the KOA in Dubois. We camped right on the Wind River last summer. I could bore you with a video of me just sittin' there, but instead, I'll share a little of my photo art of downtown Dubois:


----------



## wolverine (Mar 5, 2009)

WYOCAMPER said:


> On your Denver to Jackson leg... If you take I25 north out of Denver to Casper, WY and then 20/26 west to Jackson, you will go thru the great little Cowboy town of Dubois, WY. Absolutely beautiful little town in the mountains. Some of the nicest people you will ever meet, a great scenic overlook that will take your breath away, and best of all... Friday Night Rodeos every Friday night at 8pm all summer long. Lots of places to stay including a nice clean KOA in town on the Wind River if you want to spend the night and start out fresh for Jackson and the Tetons the next morning. Very highly recommended.
> 
> http://www.duboiswyoming.org/


I drove from Moran to Dubois on 26 last Thursday on my way home from the Colter Bay in the Tetons. The scenery was great, but the road is under construction for about 5 miles. The pavement is gone and they water the dirt road, which got my camper very muddy in the front. The improvements that they are doing to the road will be great when it is completed.

Our favorite campgound in Yellowstone was Grant Village. We somehow got the best 2 sites they had, which were right on the water (site 299 and 301). I made reservations back in January, but they told me that these sites are usally booked a year in advance. We got really lucky.


----------

